# YouTube: PewDiePie erreicht 50 Millionen Abos & löscht Zweitkanal



## Luiso (9. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *YouTube: PewDiePie erreicht 50 Millionen Abos & löscht Zweitkanal* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: YouTube: PewDiePie erreicht 50 Millionen Abos & löscht Zweitkanal


----------



## Desotho (9. Dezember 2016)

Na so eine Überraschung. Hat keiner kommen sehen.


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2016)

#Lügenyoutube


----------



## Svatlas (9. Dezember 2016)

Was für eine verarsche....War auch klar. Allein schon für so eine Aktion würde ich die Leute direkt löschen.


----------



## Worrel (9. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Dezember 2016)

#PRfuerAnfaenger


----------



## schmoki (9. Dezember 2016)

Wenn man einen Buchstaben austauscht, erhält man auch "pewLiepie"


----------



## Zybba (9. Dezember 2016)

Was für ein Penner!
Erschleicht sich Abos und trollt seine Zuschauerschaft.

Euch war es ja anscheinend allen vorab klar.
Mir gings noch nicht so. ^^


----------



## Hypertrax99 (9. Dezember 2016)

Der hat bestimmt ne saftige Prämie für die 50 Mio Abos kassiert. 
Wer bei sowas mitmacht ist selber schuld. Kein Mensch der so sehr nach Aufmerksamkeit sucht, gibt diese so einfach auf. Der wird ja sonst keine Arbeit haben 

Wäre ich ein Hacker würde ich jetzt rein aus Prinzip seinen Kanal löschen


----------



## Xivanon (9. Dezember 2016)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Wäre ich ein Hacker würde ich jetzt rein aus Prinzip seinen Kanal löschen



Die Idee gefällt mir. Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand.


----------



## Gustavo (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich frage mich  was dieser Beitrag redaktionell mit "PC GAMES" zu tun hat.  Am besten auch noch über D-Promis und viertklassigen SoapDarstellern aus dem RTL Vormittagsprogramm berichten. 
Von mir ganz klar Daumen runter .


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2016)

Gustavo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich  was dieser Beitrag redaktionell mit "PC GAMES" zu tun hat.  Am besten auch noch über D-Promis und viertklassigen SoapDarstellern aus dem RTL Vormittagsprogramm berichten.
> Von mir ganz klar Daumen runter .



Seit gut zwei Jahren oder länger trägt Pc Games folgenden zusatz nach Pc Games "PC, Konsolen, Fun und Kino"

und es gibt schlimmere news webseiten als Pc Games übrigens


----------



## nevermind85 (9. Dezember 2016)

Gustavo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich  was dieser Beitrag redaktionell mit "PC GAMES" zu tun hat.  Am besten auch noch über D-Promis und viertklassigen SoapDarstellern aus dem RTL Vormittagsprogramm berichten.
> Von mir ganz klar Daumen runter .



Das lässt sich ganz einfach beantworten: Der Typ ist der populärste Let's-Player... nun mag man dazu stehen wie man will, aber es hat schon noch was mit gaming zu tun. Und in dem Bereich polarisiert wohl niemand so sehr, wie er. Für PC Games lohnt es sich aber auch, denn eben weil er so polarisiert, klicken sowohl Fanboys als auch Hater.

Die ganze Aktion zeigt eigentlich nur, dass der Typ null Rückgrat besitzt. Erbärmlicher PR-Bullshit, aber scheint ja genug Leute zu geben, die sowas noch für voll nehmen.


----------



## xdave78 (9. Dezember 2016)

Ziel erreicht..jedes Gaming-Klatschblatt auf der Welt hat dafür gesorgt, dass der Typ kostenlose Propaganda bekommt.  *jokerclap*


----------



## MarcHatke (9. Dezember 2016)

Gustavo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich  was dieser Beitrag redaktionell mit "PC GAMES" zu tun hat.  Am besten auch noch über D-Promis und viertklassigen SoapDarstellern aus dem RTL Vormittagsprogramm berichten.
> Von mir ganz klar Daumen runter .



Ist die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint? Das ist der erfolgreichste Let's Player der Welt. Allein das ist schon Antwort genug. Dazu kommt, dass unsere Leser das massiv interessiert - das wissen wir dank Abrufzahlen der Artikel und Reichweiten der Social-Beiträge.


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaub leute die sowas fragen klicken die Artikel auf der Hauptseite an  Bei den Sozialen Plattform steht ja noch in euren Titel "PC,Konsolen, Fun und Kino"

Das selbe Thema hatten wir doch bei den GTA Videos.

Viele wissen ja nicht das PC Games noch neben Web 1.0  auch inzwischen alle anderen sozialen Plattformen bedient


----------



## smutjesmooth (9. Dezember 2016)

Youtube Superstar ? Ok. 
Noch nie was von dem Kerl gehört. Soll er mal diesen Kanal löschen. Ich glaube in China ist grad wieder ein Sack Reis umgefallen..........


----------



## PhenomTaker (9. Dezember 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Youtube Superstar ? Ok.
> Noch nie was von dem Kerl gehört. Soll er mal diesen Kanal löschen. Ich glaube in China ist grad wieder ein Sack Reis umgefallen..........



So sehr ich deine Gefühlslage unterstütze, PewDiePie ist mit 50 mio. Abonnenten nunmal der am meisten abonnierte Kanal auf Youtube, Superstar ist also leider zutreffend.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (9. Dezember 2016)

Der Name ist mir bekannt, aber den Typen habe ich noch nie angeschaut und werde es auch nie tun.
Aber solche Aktionen beweisen, wie einfach Menschen zu manipulieren sein können. Insbesondere im jungen Alter. 

Als ob der seinen Kanal wirklich löschen würde.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich denke er hört auf und will auch mal was anders machen im Leben . Vielleicht macht er einen auf Moderator im TV oder er sucht sie ein anders Hobby . Ah nur mal so habe noch nie von im gehört das haben hier viele geschrieben . Schon klar das der Typ kein Deutscher Youtuber ist ? Wenn interessiert es schon was einer in America oder Alaska oder sonst wo macht . Kein wunder auch das in Deutschland nicht so viel berichtet wird von denn Typen da sein Public wohl mehr Englisch Sprache Leute sind . Verständlicher weise spricht er auch nur Englisch und die Leute die ich kenne und Deutsch reden gucken sich sicherlich keine Lets Plays auf Englisch an wenn sie Deutsch können .


----------



## Buttonsmasher (9. Dezember 2016)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Der Name ist mir bekannt, aber den Typen habe ich noch nie angeschaut und werde es auch nie tun.
> Aber solche Aktionen beweisen, wie einfach Menschen zu manipulieren sein können. Insbesondere im jungen Alter.
> 
> Als ob der seinen Kanal wirklich löschen würde.



Zum vergleich nur so .... Katy Perry und Tayler Swift haben ca 16 Millionen und der Typ hat 50 . Tayler Swift schwimmt mehr in Geld als der Typ und trotzdem hat der mehr Subcribes . Fast jeder hat schon aml Katy Perry mal gehört oder auf MTV Viva oder was auch immer mal gesehen oder gehört . Eher höre ich was anders als das aber ... wenigstes weiß ich wer die sind .


----------



## NOT-Meludan (9. Dezember 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Zum vergleich nur so .... Katy Perry und Tayler Swift haben ca 16 Millionen und der Typ hat 50 . Tayler Swift schwimmt mehr in Geld als der Typ und trotzdem hat der mehr Subcribes . Fast jeder hat schon aml Katy Perry mal gehört oder auf MTV Viva oder was auch immer mal gesehen oder gehört . Eher höre ich was anders als das aber ... wenigstes weiß ich wer die sind .



Naja, die haben auch wesentlich mehr Einnahmequellen und sind weltweit deutlich bekannter als er. Abonnenten allein sind kein Merkmal für Ruhm/Bekanntheit/was-auch-immer.
Und Internet hat nicht jeder Mensch auf der Welt, aber ein Radio ist wesentlich einfacher zu beschaffen und so weit verbreiteter (insbesondere in abgeschiedenen Gegenden)


----------



## Buttonsmasher (9. Dezember 2016)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Naja, die haben auch wesentlich mehr Einnahmequellen und sind weltweit deutlich bekannter als er. Abonnenten allein sind kein Merkmal für Ruhm/Bekanntheit/was-auch-immer.
> Und Internet hat nicht jeder Mensch auf der Welt, aber ein Radio ist wesentlich einfacher zu beschaffen und so weit verbreiteter (insbesondere in abgeschiedenen Gegenden)



Da hast du Recht selbst im Kongo oder Gena wird auch Radio gehört auch wenn die sich wohl eine CD nicht leisten können, da schon das warme Essen und eine Trockene Unterkunft schon ein Segen für die Leute ist . Denn wenn die Menschend da Arbeit haben werden sie sehr oft sehr stark unter bezahlt das nur der Firmen Chef sich die Goldene Nase verdient . Doch wieder anders herum würden die Menschen Hungern und das wer um einiges schlimmer als ausgebeutet zu werden mit dem Gehalt .


----------



## Orzhov (9. Dezember 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> #Lügenyoutube



Skandierst du jetzt auch so Sachen wie "Wir sind das Netz!"?


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Skandierst du jetzt auch so Sachen wie "Wir sind das Netz!"?



Ich bin nicht das Netz  und bevor du fragst  Ich bin auch kein Youtube Bürger


----------



## Celerex (9. Dezember 2016)

Der Typ hat 2015 um die 12 Millionen Euro mit seinem Youtube Kanal gemacht. Da hatte er aber noch einige Millionen weniger Abonnenten und noch weniger Viewer. Wer also wirklich gedacht hat, er löscht einen solch gewinnbringenden Account, ist wirklich nicht mehr ganz knusprig. Immerhin hat er mit seiner Aktion geschafft, was er offensichtlich unbedingt bis zum Jahreswechsel schaffen wollte.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (9. Dezember 2016)

Hach, wie überraschend. Er hat den Kanal nicht gelöscht und genug Idioten haben ihm zu mehr Geld verholfen.
Er weiß wie das System zu benutzen ist und die Lemminge fallen alle auch noch darauf rein. 

Manchmal frage ich mich, wie die Menschheit es immer wieder schafft, nicht auszusterben.
So viel Blödheit kann doch nicht existieren.


----------



## Celerex (9. Dezember 2016)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, wie die Menschheit es immer wieder schafft, nicht auszusterben.
> So viel Blödheit kann doch nicht existieren.



Manchmal? Du bist also nicht sehr oft im PC Games Forum.


----------



## Phone (10. Dezember 2016)

Celerex schrieb:


> Der Typ hat 2015 um die 12 Millionen Euro mit seinem Youtube Kanal gemacht. Da hatte er aber noch einige Millionen weniger Abonnenten und noch weniger Viewer. Wer also wirklich gedacht hat, er löscht einen solch gewinnbringenden Account, ist wirklich nicht mehr ganz knusprig. Immerhin hat er mit seiner Aktion geschafft, was er offensichtlich unbedingt bis zum Jahreswechsel schaffen wollte.



Das System nach dem Youtube zahlt wurde aber auch schon öfter reformiert.
Aber eins kann man sagen in dem Fall war "früher alles besser" 
Als Youtube anfing groß zu werden konntest du richtig fett kohle machen ohne 12 kk Sub´s


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2016)

Celerex schrieb:


> Wer also wirklich gedacht hat, er löscht einen solch gewinnbringenden Account, ist wirklich nicht mehr ganz knusprig. .



Also, ICH persönlich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, wenn ich eh schon 12 Mio auf der hohen Kante hab, mir ein anderes und absolut NICHT monetäres Ziel zu setzen und dann Schluss zu machen, wenn es erreicht ist. Mit dem Geld kann ich den Rest meines Lebens machen, was auch immer ich will, denn ICH bin keiner, der mit viel Geld sich teuren Luxusscheiß kaufen würde, so dass 12 Mio schnell weg sind. Ein solches nicht-monetäres Ziel wäre zum Beispiel eben auch XY Follower, obwohl die danach dann halt eh nix neues mehr zu sehen bekomme, wenn ich wirklich aufhöre. Abwegig ist es also nicht, dass er so was wirklich vorhatte. Nicht jeder ist so drauf wie Ronaldo... 

Trotzdem bin ich froh, dass ich nicht dieser Werbeaktion aufgesessen bin, ich hab mir trotz der Berieselung mit dieser News nicht EIN Video von diesem FuBarCries oder wie der heißt angeschaut...


----------



## NOT-Meludan (10. Dezember 2016)

Celerex schrieb:


> Manchmal? Du bist also nicht sehr oft im PC Games Forum.



Doch, aber ich habe die wunderbare Fähigkeit Blödsinn meistens sofort wieder zu vergessen und mich nicht weiter damit zu beschäftigen.
Manche verstehen nicht, wie ich nicht einen Promi von RTL&Co nicht kennen kann. Gilt auch für andere Promis, Models, bekannte Persönlichkeiten etc.


----------



## Celerex (10. Dezember 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ICH persönlich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, wenn ich eh schon 12 Mio auf der hohen Kante hab, mir ein anderes und absolut NICHT monetäres Ziel zu setzen und dann Schluss zu machen, wenn es erreicht ist. Mit dem Geld kann ich den Rest meines Lebens machen, was auch immer ich will, denn ICH bin keiner, der mit viel Geld sich teuren Luxusscheiß kaufen würde, so dass 12 Mio schnell weg sind. Ein solches nicht-monetäres Ziel wäre zum Beispiel eben auch XY Follower, obwohl die danach dann halt eh nix neues mehr zu sehen bekomme, wenn ich wirklich aufhöre. Abwegig ist es also nicht, dass er so was wirklich vorhatte. Nicht jeder ist so drauf wie Ronaldo...
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich froh, dass ich nicht dieser Werbeaktion aufgesessen bin, ich hab mir trotz der Berieselung mit dieser News nicht EIN Video von diesem FuBarCries oder wie der heißt angeschaut...



Geld verdirbt den Charakter... ich denke, das haben wir alle schon einmal gehört. Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten "die auf jeden Fall bodenständig bleiben würden, wenn sie soviel Geld hätten". Tatsächlich werden ich und die meisten von uns aber nicht einmal ansatzweise in die Situation kommen, um beurteilen zu können, was sie tatsächlich tun würden, wenn sie soviel Geld in so kurzer Zeit verdienen würden.  Man redet sich immer ein... "wenn ich soviel Kohle hätte, würde ich den Deckel drauf machen und mein Leben leben". Aber... wer einmal Blut leckt... will noch mehr. Die Realität zeigt uns das leider viel zu oft.


----------



## Theojin (10. Dezember 2016)

YT ist ja sowieso der Tummelplatz für all die Attention Whores. Zum Glück sehe ich davon nichts, aber durch Kalkofes Mattscheibe sehe ich Zeug, wo ich mich frage, wer zum Geier sich sowas anschaut, und warum Hulk Hogan noch nicht Präsident von Amerika ist ( Idiocracy incoming! ) Allerdings sind Lets Plays da noch die "seriöse" Art des Geldverdienens.

Ab und zu schaue ich mir Lets Plays auch an, aber nur, wenn ich nicht auch noch das Gesicht des Laberkopps sehen muß.

Wenns nach mir geht, dann kann Youtube sofort die Monetarisierung der Videos einstellen und das Geld zu 100% für karitative Zwecke spenden. Dann würde ich unter Umständen sogar meinen Adblocker ausmachen und mir hier und da mal eine Werbeeinblendung ansehen. Vor Jahren las ich mal eine Diskussion über die Werbung bei Youtube, und ich wußte bis dato tatsächlich nicht, das YT welche hat, denn die sieht man ja zum Glück nicht.

Um mal wieder auf die News zurückzukommen, sein Ziel hat er erreicht, mehr Views, mehr Kohle, der Rest ist Schweigen, und englische Lets Player gehen mir sowieso am Allerwertesten vorbei.


----------



## Finnster (10. Dezember 2016)

komische Person


----------



## SGDrDeath (10. Dezember 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ICH persönlich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, wenn ich eh schon 12 Mio auf der hohen Kante hab, mir ein anderes und absolut NICHT monetäres Ziel zu setzen und dann Schluss zu machen, wenn es erreicht ist. Mit dem Geld kann ich den Rest meines Lebens machen, was auch immer ich will, denn ICH bin keiner, der mit viel Geld sich teuren Luxusscheiß kaufen würde, so dass 12 Mio schnell weg sind. Ein solches nicht-monetäres Ziel wäre zum Beispiel eben auch XY Follower, obwohl die danach dann halt eh nix neues mehr zu sehen bekomme, wenn ich wirklich aufhöre. Abwegig ist es also nicht, dass er so was wirklich vorhatte. Nicht jeder ist so drauf wie Ronaldo...
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich froh, dass ich nicht dieser Werbeaktion aufgesessen bin, ich hab mir trotz der Berieselung mit dieser News nicht EIN Video von diesem FuBarCries oder wie der heißt angeschaut...


Oder aber, und das ist auch nicht unwahrscheinlich, hat entweder Google oder einer seiner Werbepartner ein gewisses Sümmchen springen lassen für den, der zuerst 50 Mio. Abonnenten hast und er hat den Stunt genau dafür gemacht, in dem Wissen das er ja nie davon sprach seinen Hauptkanal zu löschen.

Das er sich dabei total unglaubwürdig mit macht, hat er garantiert mit einberechnet. Die paar, die deswegen abspringen werden, werden von den neuen Followern garantiert bei weitem zahlenmäßig überflügelt und so hat er auch noch mehr Einnahmen. Keep the spice flow halt, und genügend fallen drauf rein.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2016)

Celerex schrieb:


> Geld verdirbt den Charakter... ich denke, das haben wir alle schon einmal gehört. Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten "die auf jeden Fall bodenständig bleiben würden, wenn sie soviel Geld hätten". Tatsächlich werden ich und die meisten von uns aber nicht einmal ansatzweise in die Situation kommen, um beurteilen zu können, was sie tatsächlich tun würden, wenn sie soviel Geld in so kurzer Zeit verdienen würden.  Man redet sich immer ein... "wenn ich soviel Kohle hätte, würde ich den Deckel drauf machen und mein Leben leben". Aber... wer einmal Blut leckt... will noch mehr. Die Realität zeigt uns das leider viel zu oft.


 ja, "viel zu oft" - aber es gibt auch viele Gegenbeispiele, wo Leute nach einer Summe X sich dann einfach zur Ruhe setzen, oder zB beim Profi-Fußball, wo immer wieder Spieler auch auf "mehr Geld" verzichten und lieber da bleiben, wo sich einfach nur wohl fühlen, also noch gar nicht mal unbedingt wegen der sportlichen Perspektiven, sondern wirklich nur "da fühl ich mich wohl". Die Mehrheit holt aber das raus, was möglich ist, z.T. auch mit absolut unwürdigen Aktionen und Tricks, wie man ja bei Ronaldo&co aktuell durch die Enthüllungen sehen kann.  

so oder so ist aber nicht abwegig, wenn jemand glaubt "jo, vielleicht macht das wirklich so, dass er bei 50 Mio aufhört". Skeptisch muss man natürlich sein, und wer zu 100% überzeugt war, dass er wirklich aufhört, ist total naiv. Aber umgekehrt, dass es KLAR war, dass es nur "Fake" war, kann man eben auch nicht sagen


----------



## Zybba (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Herbboy.

Persönlich versuche ich immer so ehrlich wie möglich zu sein. Daher gehe ich bei anderen auch immer davon aus.
Das ist natürlich etwas naiv, aber bei der Aussage hatte ich jetzt auch keinen wirklich Anlass, ihm nicht zu glauben.
Durch diese Aktion hat er in Zukunft natürlich jegliche Glaubwürdigkeit verspielt.

Ich bezweifle auch, dass die PR-Aktion dauerhaft was bringt.
Ok, hier kennen ihn jetzt mehr Leute. Allerdings sind das nicht automatisch neue Zuschauer.
Die Leute, die ihn nur für die Löschung abonniert haben, werden das Abo wohl auch wieder kündigen.


----------



## makoto68 (10. Dezember 2016)

Für so einen Mist war ich schon zu alt, als "PewDieWas??" Vorfahren noch in seinem Vaters Bauchnabel schwammen. Auf fast jeder Gaming Seite ließt man irgendwas von er geht, er schließt seinen (K)anal, nun nicht, bisschen schon...". Klingt wie "Gala" oder Promis-Best-Of-Out. 

Glaubwürdigkeit hat er sicher nicht verspielt, wie unten angenommen, Glaubwürdigkeit....pfff, juckt das heutzutage noch?

Gebannt blicke ich auf die rechte Anzeige "Barbies Unterwasserwelt" am rechten Bildschirmrand und denke mir JA, JAA, JAAAA, das ist es!! ..... ..... ....   .


----------



## Zybba (10. Dezember 2016)

makoto68 schrieb:


> Glaubwürdigkeit hat er sicher nicht verspielt, wie unten angenommen, Glaubwürdigkeit....pfff, juckt das heutzutage noch?


Na mich. Daher vermutlich auch andere.


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Dezember 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Oder aber, und das ist auch nicht unwahrscheinlich, hat entweder Google oder einer seiner Werbepartner ein gewisses Sümmchen springen lassen für den, der zuerst 50 Mio. Abonnenten hast und er hat den Stunt genau dafür gemacht, in dem Wissen das er ja nie davon sprach seinen Hauptkanal zu löschen.
> 
> Das er sich dabei total unglaubwürdig mit macht, hat er garantiert mit einberechnet. Die paar, die deswegen abspringen werden, werden von den neuen Followern garantiert bei weitem zahlenmäßig überflügelt und so hat er auch noch mehr Einnahmen. Keep the spice flow halt, und genügend fallen drauf rein.



Selbst wenn Google so eine Summe als Extra ausgesetzt hätte - was übrigens kompletter Schwachsinn ist - hätter er so einen Stunt doch überhaupt nicht nötig gehabt 
Er hat über 20 Millionen Subscriber mehr als der Kanal mit den zweitmeisten Abos. Es war völlig klar, dass er die 50 Millionen als Erster erreicht und es war auch so schon klar, dass er die im Dezember noch erreichen wird. Dieser Stunt hat wenn überhaupt nur sehr geringfügig geholfen. 

Es wird allgemein viel zu schlecht über Pewdiepie geredet. Dafür, dass er so viel Geld verdient ist er bemerkenswert bescheiden. Andere Youtube mit 3-4 Millionen Subscriber präsentieren auf ihren Kanälen stolz ihre Sportwagen und ihre riesigen neuen Häuser - niemand interessiert es. Bei Pewdiepie stürzt sich immer direkt die gesamte Medienlandschaft auf jede Kleinigkeit. Aber mit viel Geld und vielen Zuschauern kommt eben der Neid 
Die vielen Abos kommen nicht von ungefähr, er macht anscheinend etwas richtig und mittlerweile ist sein Content teilweise auch ziemlich gut und unterhaltsam. Den Witz und die Botschaft hinter seinen letzten Videos (Kritik an Youtube etc.) versucht erst gar nicht jemand zu verstehen. Lieber mal direkt gegen jemand haten 



> Für so einen Mist war ich schon zu alt, als "PewDieWas??" Vorfahren noch  in seinem Vaters Bauchnabel schwammen. Auf fast jeder Gaming Seite  ließt man irgendwas von er geht, er schließt seinen (K)anal, nun nicht,  bisschen schon...". Klingt wie "Gala" oder Promis-Best-Of-Out.



Die übertriebene Darstellung in den Medien kritisiert er ja allerdings auch selber. Dass diese Geschichte so explodiert ist, ist mit Sicherheit nicht seine Schuld. Medienseiten brauchen eben Clickbait. Das war schon vor einigen Monaten so, als die Sache mit ihm und dem Mordors Schatten Spiel "rauskam".


----------



## SGDrDeath (10. Dezember 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Google so eine Summe als Extra ausgesetzt hätte - was übrigens kompletter Schwachsinn ist - hätter er so einen Stunt doch überhaupt nicht nötig gehabt


Deine Erkenntnisse und dein Wissen fußen auf was? Hast du da tiefere Einblicke als andere?



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Er hat über 20 Millionen Subscriber mehr als der Kanal mit den zweitmeisten Abos. Es war völlig klar, dass er die 50 Millionen als Erster erreicht und es war auch so schon klar, dass er die im Dezember noch erreichen wird. Dieser Stunt hat wenn überhaupt nur sehr geringfügig geholfen.


Stalkst du ihn das du den genauen Verlauf seiner Followerzahlen kennst?



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Es wird allgemein viel zu schlecht über Pewdiepie geredet. Dafür, dass er so viel Geld verdient ist er bemerkenswert bescheiden. Andere Youtube mit 3-4 Millionen Subscriber präsentieren auf ihren Kanälen stolz ihre Sportwagen und ihre riesigen neuen Häuser - niemand interessiert es. Bei Pewdiepie stürzt sich immer direkt die gesamte Medienlandschaft auf jede Kleinigkeit. Aber mit viel Geld und vielen Zuschauern kommt eben der Neid
> Die vielen Abos kommen nicht von ungefähr, er macht anscheinend etwas richtig und mittlerweile ist sein Content teilweise auch ziemlich gut und unterhaltsam. Den Witz und die Botschaft hinter seinen letzten Videos (Kritik an Youtube etc.) versucht erst gar nicht jemand zu verstehen. Lieber mal direkt gegen jemand haten
> 
> 
> ...


Fies ausgedrückt würde ich sagen hier ist ein Fanboi/ein PR-Berater von ihm am werkeln der nicht damit klar kommt das sein Idol/Auftraggeber plötzlich stark negative Reaktionen erzeugt hat durch seinen blödsinnigen PR--Stunt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Dezember 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Deine Erkenntnisse und dein Wissen fußen auf was? Hast du da tiefere Einblicke als andere?



Die Gehälter von Youtubern beruhen auf ihren Klickzahlen, der damit verbundenen Werbung und möglichen zusätzlichen Sponsorenverträgen. Die Anzahl der Subscriber ist zwar gleich mögliche Reichweite aber eben nicht unbedingt gleich der Klickzahlen, weshalb der Verdienst auch nicht darauf beruht. Eine Prämie für das Erreichen einer bestimmten Subscriber-Zahl würde dementsprechend null Sinn machen. 



> Stalkst du ihn das du den genauen Verlauf seiner Followerzahlen kennst?



Ich bin öfters auf Youtube unterwegs, deshalb sind mir gewissen Statistiken geläufig. Aber selbst wenn nicht - mit einer kurzen Suche könnte man solche Statistiken auch ziemlich einfach abrufen. Informieren kann hilfreich sein, würde ich dir auch empfehlen 



> Fies ausgedrückt würde ich sagen hier ist ein Fanboi/ein PR-Berater von  ihm am werkeln der nicht damit klar kommt das sein Idol/Auftraggeber  plötzlich stark negative Reaktionen erzeugt hat durch seinen  blödsinnigen PR--Stunt.



Genau du hast mich ertappt. Ich bin Pewdiepies PR-Berater für den Markt Deutschland 
Dein Ernst?  
Bin auch kein Fanboy, hab ihn nicht mal abonniert. Aber ich sehe die Sachen eben einigermaßen objektiv. Und im Gegensatz zu dir weiß ich eben auch wovon ich rede, weil ich mich informiere bevor ich irgendeinen Blödsinn poste.


----------



## Phone (11. Dezember 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Die Gehälter von Youtubern beruhen auf ihren Klickzahlen, der damit verbundenen Werbung und möglichen zusätzlichen Sponsorenverträgen. Die Anzahl der Subscriber ist zwar gleich mögliche Reichweite aber eben nicht unbedingt gleich der Klickzahlen, weshalb der Verdienst auch nicht darauf beruht. Eine Prämie für das Erreichen einer bestimmten Subscriber-Zahl würde dementsprechend null Sinn machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es zählen nicht nur Klickzahlen.
Das System ist sehr komplex.
Dauer des angeschauten Materials. Besucher über den Tag / Woche / Monat - da wird wohl nen Schnitt errechnet.
Votes  (Daumen hoch / runter - ) welcher davon scheint wohl egal zu sein.

Ich glaube die Youtuber können selber überhaupt nicht wissen wie viel sie mit XY verdienen.
Ein Video welches sehr lang ist aber geskipt wurde kann genauso wenig Geld bringen wie eines das kurz ist aber ganz angesehen wurde, bei gleichen Klickzahlen, hat aber mehr Aktivitäten zu verzeichnen...

Auf der sicheren Seite ist man aber auf jeden Fall mit vielen Abo´s da es dann sicher ist das ein Teil auf jeden fall das video anschaut und es bewertet etc.
Ein teil von 20-30 Millionen ist doch immer noch sehr viel  xD

Das locken von Sub´s war in dem Fall nur Taktig und das sogar eine gute.
Wenn von (Beispiel) 5 Millionen neuern Sub´s die  ihn einfach nur loswerden wollten, hunderttausend bleiben weil sie sagen
"so scheiße ist das ja gar nicht" hat er alles richtig gemacht


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Dezember 2016)

Phone schrieb:


> ...



Das stimmt natürlich. Das von dir aufgezählte hab ich als Klickzahlen vereinfacht, eine komplexe Ausführung davon wäre mir jetzt als Antwort auf obigen Kommentar zu blöd gewesen. 



> Auf der sicheren Seite ist man aber auf jeden Fall mit vielen Abo´s da  es dann sicher ist das ein Teil auf jeden fall das video anschaut und es  bewertet etc.
> Ein teil von 20-30 Millionen ist doch immer noch sehr viel  xD



Jein  Klar je mehr Abos man hat, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Leute klicken. Aber es gibt jede Menge Channel, die sich ihre Abos durch einzelne virale Hits erschaffen, aber für ihre regulären Videos dann keine "Basis"-Zuschauer bekommen. Klar sind Abos wichtig und positiv, aber im Endeffekt zählen dann eben doch eher die von dir aufgezählten Dinge. Für Sponsoren ist auf jeden Fall die durchschnittliche Aufrufzahl einen normalen Videos wichtiger.


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. Dezember 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Die Gehälter von Youtubern beruhen auf ihren Klickzahlen, der damit verbundenen Werbung und möglichen zusätzlichen Sponsorenverträgen. Die Anzahl der Subscriber ist zwar gleich mögliche Reichweite aber eben nicht unbedingt gleich der Klickzahlen, weshalb der Verdienst auch nicht darauf beruht. Eine Prämie für das Erreichen einer bestimmten Subscriber-Zahl würde dementsprechend null Sinn machen.


Mit anderen Worten du spekulierst genauso wild rum wie ich, allerdings sollen deine Spekulationen im Gegensatz zu meinen natürlich kein Schwachsinn sein. Ganz schlechte Argumentationsstrategie, vor allem wenn wir zum nächsten Punkt kommen.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich bin öfters auf Youtube unterwegs, deshalb sind mir gewissen Statistiken geläufig. Aber selbst wenn nicht - mit einer kurzen Suche könnte man solche Statistiken auch ziemlich einfach abrufen. Informieren kann hilfreich sein, würde ich dir auch empfehlen


Grade gemacht und festgestellt das dein Aussage falsch ist. Ohne den PR-Stunt hätte er die Zahl dieses Jahr wohl eher nicht erreicht, er hatte Ende November, also ein Stück vor seinem PR-Stunt, 49,4 Mio Abonnenten, bei einem Zuwachs von unter 13000 Abonnenten am Tag. Macht hochgerechnet dann Ende des Jahre knapp 49,8 Mio. User, da fehlt ein bisschen was wenn nicht plötzlich deutlich mehr als 13000 User am Tag dazu kommen. Was könnte man wohl dafür tun...? Quelle (eine von diversen): https://web.archive.org/web/20161203135546/https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/pewdiepie/monthly



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Genau du hast mich ertappt. Ich bin Pewdiepies PR-Berater für den Markt Deutschland
> Dein Ernst?
> Bin auch kein Fanboy, hab ihn nicht mal abonniert. Aber ich sehe die Sachen eben einigermaßen objektiv.


Natürlich, alle negative Meinungen zu dem PR-Stunt kleinzureden ist natürlich Objektivität pur.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Und im Gegensatz zu dir weiß ich eben auch wovon ich rede, weil ich mich informiere bevor ich irgendeinen Blödsinn poste.


Wie ich grad an der Abonnentenzahl dargelegt habe, kann man dann wohl sagen das du Blödsinn postet und das du dich nicht informiert hast. 

Was das jetzt in Bezug auf deine Aussagen wie die Verträge von ihm, Google und Sponsoren ist dann die nächste Frage.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Dezember 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten du spekulierst genauso wild rum wie ich, allerdings sollen deine Spekulationen im Gegensatz zu meinen natürlich kein Schwachsinn sein. Ganz schlechte Argumentationsstrategie, vor allem wenn wir zum nächsten Punkt kommen.



Wild spekulieren würde ich das nicht nennen. Deine Annahme Google würde Prämien für bestimmte Abonenntenzahlen ausrufen ist wildes spekulieren - weil es auf rein gar nichts fußt und null Sinn macht. 



> Grade gemacht und festgestellt das dein Aussage falsch ist. Ohne den PR-Stunt hätte er die Zahl dieses Jahr wohl eher nicht erreicht, er hatte Ende November, also ein Stück vor seinem PR-Stunt, 49,4 Mio Abonnenten, bei einem Zuwachs von unter 13000 Abonnenten am Tag. Macht hochgerechnet dann Ende des Jahre knapp 49,8 Mio. User, da fehlt ein bisschen was wenn nicht plötzlich deutlich mehr als 13000 User am Tag dazu kommen. Was könnte man wohl dafür tun...? Quelle (eine von diversen): https://web.archive.org/web/20161203135546/https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/pewdiepie/monthly



Gut gemacht  Das ändert im Endeffekt nix an meiner Aussage. Er hätte die 50 Millionen als Erster erreicht. 
Zum Zeitpunkt des Videos hatte er 49,4 Mill. ein Zuwachs von 600.000 hatte er schon monatlich. Ein Erreichen der Marke im Dezember wäre also realistisch gewesen. Aber zugegeben - ok es wäre knapp geworden. Im Endeffekt ändert das aber nichts. Extra einen PR-Stunt machen um diese Marke 3-4 Wochen früher zu erreichen? Das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. 
Denke eher mittlerweile postet der so Videos und lacht sich über die übertriebenen Reaktionen in der Presse kaputt.



> Natürlich, alle negative Meinungen zu dem PR-Stunt kleinzureden ist natürlich Objektivität pur.



Und alle neutralen und positiven Kommentare sind Fanboy und PR-Gelaber gell? 
Mir ging es bei dem letzten Teil meines ursprünglichen Kommentars nicht mal um die negativen Meinungen zu dem "PR-Stunt". Mehr um die allgemeine Meinung zu seinem Channel, die imo ungerechtfertigt negativ ist.


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. Dezember 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Wild spekulieren würde ich das nicht nennen.


Verständlich, würde es ja aufzeigen das du keine Ahnung hast. Niemand gibt so etwas gerne zu.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Deine Annahme Google würde Prämien für bestimmte Abonentenzahlen ausrufen ist wildes spekulieren - weil es auf rein gar nichts fußt und null Sinn macht.


Da du bisher auch nicht darlegen konntest das dem nicht so ist, aber ständig behauptest das es keinen Sinn macht ohne das du einen Hauch eines Beleges hast, ist das was du anstellst auch mindestens wildes spekulieren. 





xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Gut gemacht  Das ändert im Endeffekt nix an meiner Aussage.


Außer das die Hälfte deiner Aussage nicht stimmt. Schon klar, dass das nichts ist. 



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Er hätte die 50 Millionen als Erster erreicht.


Was ihm nix bringt wenn eine Prämie dafür nur für dieses Jahr ausgelobt wurde.




xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Zum Zeitpunkt des Videos hatte er 49,4 Mill. ein Zuwachs von 600.000 hatte er schon monatlich. Ein Erreichen der Marke im Dezember wäre also realistisch gewesen. Aber zugegeben - ok es wäre knapp geworden. Im Endeffekt ändert das aber nichts.


Man merkt, du hast dir die Statistik, die ich verlinkt habe nicht angeschaut, da waren keine 600.000 mehr ihm Monat. Das waren knapp 400.000 nur noch und die Zahlen waren im Sinkflug gegenüber früher. So viel zum Thema wer sich nicht informiert.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Extra einen PR-Stunt machen um diese Marke 3-4 Wochen früher zu erreichen? Das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.


Was du so für unwahrscheinlich hältst muss nix mit der Realität zu tun haben. Niemand von uns kennt die Verträge und im Werbebereich gibt es einige merkwürdige Idee. Eine ganz einfache Möglichkeit ist z.B.: Google/Youtube sehen schon seit einiger Zeit das Facebook ihnen Konkurrrenz macht auch mit Videos usw. Da ist es doch sicher ganz praktisch gegenüber den Werbung schaltenden damit angeben zu können wir haben einen Kanal der 50 Mio Abonennten hat, eine riesige Zahl die Facebook nicht bieten kann. Am besten noch in diesem Jahr also machen wir PewDiePie ein entsprechendes Angebot. In anderen Bereichen ist sowas durchaus üblich.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Denke eher mittlerweile postet der so Videos und lacht sich über die übertriebenen Reaktionen in der Presse kaputt.


Das glaub ich auch, nur der Grund wird ein anderer sein als du dir so denkst.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Und alle neutralen und positiven Kommentare sind Fanboy und PR-Gelaber gell?


Deine Beiträge zum Thema sind so neutral wie der Papst jüdischen Glaubens ist.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Mir ging es bei dem letzten Teil meines ursprünglichen Kommentars nicht mal um die negativen Meinungen zu dem "PR-Stunt". Mehr um die allgemeine Meinung zu seinem Channel, die imo ungerechtfertigt negativ ist.


Achso , derjenige der in seinen Videos selbst gerne übertreibt (er ist es doch der gerne mal kreischt wie ein kleines Kind wenn ich mich recht erinnere), regt sich darüber auf das andere übertreiben. Du erkennst die unfreiwillige Ironie die darin liegt?


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Dezember 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Man merkt, du hast dir die Statistik, die ich verlinkt habe nicht angeschaut, da waren keine 600.000 mehr ihm Monat. Das waren knapp 400.000 nur noch und die Zahlen waren im Sinkflug gegenüber früher. So viel zum Thema wer sich nicht informiert.



Man merkt, dass du nicht verstanden hast was ich geschrieben habe. Jenachdem was für Videos veröffentlicht werden, wie "viral" sie sind, schwanken auch die Subscriber-Zahlen. Er hat laut Socialblade dieses Jahr auch schon einmal 1 Millionen in einem Monat gewonnen. Aufgrund dieser Schwankungen wäre es möglich gewesen 50 Mill. im Dezember zu erreichen. Nur weil er im November 400.000 Zugang hatte, heißt das nicht, dass es im Dezember wieder genauso viele gewesen wären. Aber wie gesagt, zugegeben es wäre knapp geworden.



> Was du so für unwahrscheinlich hältst muss nix mit der Realität zu tun haben. Niemand von uns kennt die Verträge und im Werbebereich gibt es einige merkwürdige Idee. Eine ganz einfache Möglichkeit ist z.B.: Google/Youtube sehen schon seit einiger Zeit das Facebook ihnen Konkurrrenz macht auch mit Videos usw. Da ist es doch sicher ganz praktisch gegenüber den Werbung schaltenden damit angeben zu können wir haben einen Kanal der 50 Mio Abonennten hat, eine riesige Zahl die Facebook nicht bieten kann. Am besten noch in diesem Jahr also machen wir PewDiePie ein entsprechendes Angebot. In anderen Bereichen ist sowas durchaus üblich.



Der Vergleich mit Facebook ist wieder unpassend. Klar konkurrieren die in Bezug auf Klickzahlen. Aber nicht was Abos angeht. Facebook hat kein Abo-System. Und Likes sind nicht gleich Abos, zumal Facebook etliche Seiten hat, die viel mehr als 50 Millionen Likes haben. Du hast für diese Verschwörungstheorie nach wie vor null Grundlage. 



> Achso , derjenige der in seinen Videos selbst gerne übertreibt (er ist es doch der gerne mal kreischt wie ein kleines Kind wenn ich mich recht erinnere), regt sich darüber auf das andere übertreiben. Du erkennst die unfreiwillige Ironie die darin liegt?



Weil er in seinen Videos übertreibtmüssen die Medien das auch tun? Ok 
Hat aber keinen Sinn mit dir noch weiter zu schreiben, du gehst null auf Argumente ein. Deswegen kümmer ich mich jetzt lieber wieder um das Marketing von meinem Boss Pewdiepie


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Dezember 2016)

Kann man über diesen unsäglichen Kerl nicht einfach den Mantel des Schweigens breiten? Jede Erwähnung mehrt nur seinen Ruhm, wahrscheinlich auch dieses Posting von mir. 

Ignorieren geht wohl leider nicht mehr, dafür ist er zu berühmt. Warum eigentlich? Millionen Fliegen können bekanntlich nicht irren. Und "Bild" ist noch immer die größte deutsche Tageszeitung. Hättet Ihr nicht drüber berichtet, wüßte ich jetzt weder, daß Pjuuudipei irgendwas versprochen hat, noch daß er einen Zweitkanal hatte, als wäre der Erstkanal nicht schon dämlich genug.


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. Dezember 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass du nicht verstanden hast was ich geschrieben habe. Jenachdem was für Videos veröffentlicht werden, wie "viral" sie sind, schwanken auch die Subscriber-Zahlen. Er hat laut Socialblade dieses Jahr auch schon einmal 1 Millionen in einem Monat gewonnen. Aufgrund dieser Schwankungen wäre es möglich gewesen 50 Mill. im Dezember zu erreichen. Nur weil er im November 400.000 Zugang hatte, heißt das nicht, dass es im Dezember wieder genauso viele gewesen wären.


Stimmt, die wurden ja immer weniger, man brauch sich ja nur die Vorjahre ansehen, da ist nix mit plötzlichen Anstieg im Dezember.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, zugegeben es wäre knapp geworden.


Ein Hauch von Fortschritt bei dir. Und nein, es wäre nicht knapp geworden, es war schlicht nicht zu schaffen ohne Nachhilfe.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit Facebook ist wieder unpassend. Klar konkurrieren die in Bezug auf Klickzahlen. Aber nicht was Abos angeht. Facebook hat kein Abo-System. Und Likes sind nicht gleich Abos, zumal Facebook etliche Seiten hat, die viel mehr als 50 Millionen Likes haben. Du hast für diese Verschwörungstheorie nach wie vor null Grundlage.


Na klar ist Facebook die Konkurrenz für Google/Youtube, rate mal was wohl momentan mehr angesagt ist und wo die Masse zu finden ist? Warum bastelt sich Google wohl einen neuen Messenger der auf WhatsApp macht? Warum hat man wohl Google+  so stark promotet? Man will dahin wo Facebook. Da ist nix Verschwörung sondern einfach mal logisch denken und den Markt beobachten.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Weil er in seinen Videos übertreibtmüssen die Medien das auch tun? Ok


Nö, nur ist es selten dämlich über ein Verhalten anderer zu beschweren was man selber auch hat und es denen dann vorzuwerfen. Ganz einfach, aber dir scheinbar zu hoch.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hat aber keinen Sinn mit dir noch weiter zu schreiben, du gehst null auf Argumente ein.


Ich geh drauf ein, nur zerleg ich sie dir zu schnell das du jetzt schnell die Flucht ergreifst weil du merkst das du nicht weiterkommst. Und natürlich noch mit dem dummen Versuch von wegen "Der Klügere gibt nach".



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Deswegen kümmer ich mich jetzt lieber wieder um das Marketing von meinem Boss Pewdiepie


Du hast das nicht so mit Ironie, das solltest du doch wissen nachdem ich dich vorhin schon auf eine hingewiesen hab und du sie immer noch nicht erkennst.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. Dezember 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Na klar ist Facebook die Konkurrenz für Google/Youtube, rate mal was wohl momentan mehr angesagt ist und wo die Masse zu finden ist? Warum bastelt sich Google wohl einen neuen Messenger der auf WhatsApp macht? Warum hat man wohl Google+  so stark promotet? Man will dahin wo Facebook. Da ist nix Verschwörung sondern einfach mal logisch denken und den Markt beobachten.



Perfektes Beispiel dafür, dass du einfach an mir vorbeiredest  
Ich hab selbst gesagt, dass sie konkurrieren, warum legst du mir da jetzt was gegenteiliges in den Mund? Aber eben nicht darum wer mehr Abos oder Likes hat und das war dein ursprünglicher Punkt als es um die Prämie ging. 



> ...die Flucht ergreifst...




Ich hab einfach kein Bock auf dich und sind wir doch mal ehrlich auf einen grünen Zweig kommen wir eh nicht


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. Dezember 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Perfektes Beispiel dafür, dass du einfach an mir vorbeiredest
> Ich hab selbst gesagt, dass sie konkurrieren, warum legst du mir da jetzt was gegenteiliges in den Mund? Aber eben nicht darum wer mehr Abos oder Likes hat und das war dein ursprünglicher Punkt als es um die Prämie ging.


Pippi Langstrumpf Syndrom, alles klar.




xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach kein Bock auf dich und sind wir doch mal ehrlich auf einen grünen Zweig kommen wir eh nicht


Das letzte Wort willst du aber trotzdem noch haben, aha.


----------

